# Help on finding a wall plate



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I've done it now. We remodeled our kitchen and one of the wall plates that was there, my wife is obviously in love with it. I had it in the basement, I was painting it, left it there, bumped into a ladder and blam, right on top of it. I know it's probably not an antique thing, but my wife was attached to it for some reason. Now I get no sex for a few months. Plate is made of the hard plastic, says made in the USA on the back, AH on the circle if you can't see it on the blurry picture. Not sure if that has anything to do with anything. Anywhere I can get one of these that you know of? Can you help a poor guy out of the doghouse? I'm dead dead serious.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Can it be smooth faced or does it need the embossed pattern on it?


----------



## TheBuildingFirm (Dec 10, 2006)

bring back 1973..no seriously check an electrical supplier and they should have them in a smooth face.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

If anyone on the face of the planet has one or knows where to get one it will be Marc. 
Other then that I think you may have to start looking at the old houses in the neighbor hood.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I unfortunately would need the pattern. I could probably find one that's smooth. 

"This looks antique" is what my wife says. Though not every plate in the house is like this, she really likes this one. Right by our entry door so everyone can see it, y'know. 

It's important to have a nice looking wall plate so everyone can oooh and aah when they leave :laughing:



acrwc10 said:


> Other then that I think you may have to start looking at the old houses in the neighbor hood.


"Gimme your wall plate or I'll pop a cap in yer ass!" :laughing:


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

framerman said:


> I unfortunately would need the pattern. I could probably find one that's smooth.
> 
> "This looks antique" is what my wife says. Though not every plate in the house is like this, she really likes this one. Right by our entry door so everyone can see it, y'know.
> 
> ...


I feel bad for you man, they come up with some strange things to get upset about.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

I know where you can find all kinds of antique ones in that layout, but not THAT design. I have seen it in older houses, but it's not antique. See if she'll be happy with one of these. Hopefully you'll get bountiful nookie.

http://www.wallplatewarehouse.com/?gclid=COOHzuvo0pcCFQ89awodtindEA

http://www.switchhits.com/

http://www.myknobs.com/advanced-search-switchplates.html?gclid=CM7fuJLp0pcCFRPyDAoddA2QCw


----------



## snapperhead (Jul 3, 2006)

i went to google and put in WALLPLATE WORLD somebody is getting more then a wrapped gift this Christmas:w00t: http://www.switchhits.com/light_swi...cam4grp11adF&gclid=CNiS0qjp0pcCFQikHgodOVIXCA


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Framerman If I was you. 

First Line:

Baby I don't think I can find a plate to replace the one I broke. I am sorry because I know how much it meant to you.

I went online and I realized there are places to buy antique/old/unique wall plates. Maybe we can just buy some new ones and replace all the mismatched ones (on this floor) with something new that you find on the web. ( she is now replacing the need to shop with the anger she has for you at this point.

Second line:

Baby I know with the great taste that you have. You can pick something out to replace the plates with that will make up for my stupidity. 














Last line:

i love you Baby some days it amazes me why you still put up with me all these years. you are a good woman


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Put it in the bottom of the washing machine and throw half a load on top. tell her you put it on the shelf above for safe keeping.:shifty::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Try Mulberry in Union, NJ.

http://www.mulberrymetal.com/

Not sure you'll be able to get it with the fine detail of the original. Ever think of trying to make a new one out of wood?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*I gotta say framerman. with all due respect, You got your hands full there.*

Was that wall plate on antiques roadshow or somethin? Maybe you can superglue it together and make a plaster mold and cast a new one. Or call the Franklin Mint to engrave a pattern for a couple hundred bucks. or get some vocational school machinist student to digitize the damn thing as a class project and spit out a new indestructible one out of billet aluminum on a cnc machine like they make them billet wheels.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, that's a 1930's-40's style wallplate, although I think it was in use till the late 50's. Probably not a chance in the world that anyone will have it NOS. It's an obscure arrangement anyhow (sw/sw/sw/rec), but add in the art deco pattern (a very common switchplate for about a 20 year period), you're screwed.

The brand of the one in your picture is Arrow-Hart, if you care. They've been out of business for decades.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

eBay has a category especially for switchplates. Worth a shot:

http://home.shop.ebay.com/items/Swi...izeZ3QQ_sacatZ43412QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Yeah, that's a 1930's-40's style wallplate, although I think it was in use till the late 50's. Probably not a chance in the world that anyone will have it NOS. It's an obscure arrangement anyhow (sw/sw/sw/rec), but add in the art deco pattern (a very common switchplate for about a 20 year period), you're screwed.
> 
> The brand of the one in your picture is Arrow-Hart, if you care. They've been out of business for decades.


Wow you are good, I thought that was a (rec,sw,sw,sw) plate.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Perhaps your wife would approve one of these as a substitute:

http://www.switchhits.com/switchplates-prv-light-switch-plates-covers-g.html


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

check ebay for a operational delorean (sp), make sure the doc comes with it, he prob remembers those plates


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't even think the architectural salvage places keep plastic switchplates. I ran across one a few minutes ago in a 2 gang switch version, and it was 15 bucks. Mercy. I could make a killing saving that old junk and cleaning the years of paint off it. I have found (from salvaging the old brass pushbutton plates), that a couple trips though the dishwasher in the top rack takes the paint off. Wife not too happy, though.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe you could find something tasteful that your wife wouldn't mind having to replace the broken plate.


Something more like this.































:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> ....you're screwed.


I figured I might be. Our house has been handed down for generations and who knows how long it's been there. They probably picked it up at a yard sale here. I knew finding one would be tough, but 3 switch/1 rec....I figured I'd be sleeping in the basement for awhile. I might as well try winning the PowerBall, better chances.

Thanks for the help everyone...and the education.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

framerman said:


> Plate is made of the hard plastic, says made in the USA on the back, AH on the circle if you can't see it on the blurry picture.


That must be one blurry picture....I didn't even see the plate!

Post a pic....you know there are like a gazillion wall plates out there...to try and describe this special one:sad:

Let us help you release your underpants navy :laughing: 


Seriously...post that pix of what's left of the plate.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

you don't see the picture?


----------



## Burby (Nov 25, 2008)

Here you go, click on this link, it is for a 3 toggle/outlet plate as yours is, this will bing you to the 3toggle/outlet section, the one in the pic is pewter, just find your color from the selection on the left and ya outta the doghouse. :thumbsup:
Unless you have got comfortable in the dog house.. :thumbup:

http://www.switchhits.com/switchplates_3_toggle_duplex_outlet_light_switch_plates_covers.html


----------



## TrblShooter (Oct 28, 2008)

If I had to guess I'd say RSB has been married over 20 years! :whistling lol

I get the switch with the toggle in the man, but WTF is gonna be where the duplex is? Especially if it is a Switch over switch ...wait NM I don't wanna know :laughing:

Good luck finding the plate bud...I really like the idea of telling your Mrs..what a perfect opportunity this would be to get all new matching plates for this floor..and to think it was your clumsiness she will be benefiting from...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

framerman said:


> you don't see the picture?


I do now :blink: ....even in my quoted post.

Yesterday, "we" [that means me] were suffering from some computer "issues" that seem to have been resolved.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Burby said:


> Here you go, click on this link, it is for a 3 toggle/outlet plate as yours is, this will bing you to the 3toggle/outlet section, the one in the pic is pewter, just find your color from the selection on the left and ya outta the doghouse. :thumbsup:
> Unless you have got comfortable in the dog house.. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.switchhits.com/switchplates_3_toggle_duplex_outlet_light_switch_plates_covers.html


That's not even remotely close to his.


----------

